# Mode miroring



## stéphane83 (12 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
Comment actionner le mode en miroring entre iPad et Appe TV?


----------



## vhk (12 Octobre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Salut,
> Comment actionner le mode en miroring entre iPad et Appe TV?



yo, uniquement avec iPhone 4s et iPad 2 il me semble.

http://www.apple.com/ipad/features/airplay.html


----------



## Twiduc (14 Octobre 2011)

1- Avoir tes 2 iBidules avec iOS 5
2- Pour l'activation : Ca se passe dans la barre multitache, coté volume, luminosité, tu trouvera l'icone de transfere d'image AirPlay.


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Octobre 2011)

Twiduc a dit:


> 1- Avoir tes 2 iBidules avec iOS 5
> 2- Pour l'activation : Ca se passe dans la barre multitache, coté volume, luminosité, tu trouvera l'icone de transfere d'image AirPlay.



Ok!merci.


----------



## Emilien206 (14 Octobre 2011)

Donc tu va sur ta page web .... Tu fai 1 double clic sur le bouton général (le rond au centre en bas de iPad 2 )  tu défile la légende vert la gauche et tu aura un logo AirPlay ! Tu clic tu active le mode miroir et voilà ... C


----------



## Rem64 (15 Octobre 2011)

Pour le mode mirroring il faut un devise munie à la fois de iOS5 et qu'il soit équipé d'un processeur A5. Or, seul l'ipad2 et les iphone 4S disposent de ces puces. 

Il y a des débats parmi les développeurs et jailbreaker sur la possibilité d'activer les fonctions de mirroring sur l'iphone 4 mais rien de concret a part quelques applis plus ou moins validées par apple pour faire du mirroring partiel.


----------



## Emilien206 (15 Octobre 2011)

Je suis déçu car avec mon iPhone 3Gs je me sens déjà dépassé ! Et pui les rumeur d'une Apple Tv 3 n'arrange rien !!! N:mouais:


----------



## francois_6200 (19 Octobre 2011)

Il y a un mode mirroring entre un mac et une ATV ?
Pour la navigation Internet ca serait cool


----------



## steam (22 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai mon iPad 2 sous iOS 5 mon apple Tv sous 4.3 pas de mise à jour autre proposer. Et lorsque je teste avec le mode AirPlay dans le dock pour tester le mode miroir avec safari par exemple rien ne se passe. 


Quelqu'un a t'il une idée?


----------



## Grop85 (22 Octobre 2011)

Il faut etre en 4.4 minimum. Moi aussi je n'arrive pas à le mettre a jour


----------



## steam (22 Octobre 2011)

Je viens d'essayer une restauration j'ai cru à un moment que ça allait marcher mais  la restauration c'est fais en 4.3


----------



## desertea (23 Octobre 2011)

Idem pour moi !!! Après restauration et téléchargement !! 4.3 

Mais où est donc cette 4.4 ?


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Octobre 2011)

Et la 4.4.1 alors?


----------



## mobilissimo (24 Octobre 2011)

pour moi, cela fonctionne avec la plupart des applis,
mais MyTF1 par ex. refuse de projeter en mode mirroring...
pb juridique de droits d'image ou pb technique ?


----------



## steam (25 Octobre 2011)

ProBlême règle avec la mise à jour disponible ce jour


----------

